
How to write unfancy web apps - rakeshmenon
https://thedubiousdisc.wordpress.com/2015/12/19/how-to-write-unfancy-web-apps/
======
anaip1
I totally agree with the sentiments here. Though I really wish there were
better partial rendering support than mustache.

------
AstralStorm
I would start with a web design that does not look grey to people who cannot
see colours.

